# Windows 7 mehrmals installieren



## Toast mit Mett (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann man eine originale Win7 Version mehrmals installieren, sprich auf meinem PC und auf meinem Zweit-PC?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann man. Aber mit nur einem CD-Key wird das nicht hinhauen. Zumindest nicht mit Updates etc. Technisch ist es aber möglich.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann man, darf man aber i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## Sanger (8. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir klappt es einwandfrei du kannst es so oft du willst installieren und aktivieren mit Updates gabs bis dato auch noch keine probs.

Aber dürfen ist so ne sache.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, das du eine andere Lizenz hast als der TE?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Oktober 2010)

Imho darf man die im freien Handel erhältlichen Versionen immer nur auf einem einzigen PC verwenden, die einzige Ausnahme ist das Family Pack, ansonsten verstößt man halt gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst Windows, wie gesagt, so oft installieren wie du willst und auch so oft aktivieren und gleichzeitig damit online sein wie du willst, jedoch hat da MS etwas dagegen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (8. Oktober 2010)

Lizenzbestimmungen





			
				EULA schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Verwendung der Software erkennen Sie diese Bestimmungen an. Falls Sie die Bestimmungen nicht akzeptieren, sind Sie nicht berechtigt, die Software zu verwenden. Geben Sie diese stattdessen dem Einzelhändler gegen Rückerstattung oder Gutschrift des Kaufpreises zurück. [...]
> 
> 1. ÜBERBLICK.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber natürlich nur für diejenigen interessant, die die Bestimmungen, denen sie zugestimmt haben, einhalten wollen.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Oktober 2010)

Der EULA ist aber zum Teil auch ungültig. Das da oben liest sich zum Beispiel so, dass man Windows nicht auf Computer A löschen und dann auf Computer B installieren darf. Das ist aber afaik eine Beschränkung, die MS nicht vornehmen darf.

Es ist aber egal, was MS darf und was nicht: Wenn sie dahinter kommen, werden sie deinen Key sperren und deine Computer quasi aus der Ferne unbrauchbar machen, indem sie Funktionen des Betriebssystems deaktivieren.


----------



## nuol (8. Oktober 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Der EULA ist aber zum Teil auch ungültig. Das da oben liest sich zum Beispiel so, dass man Windows nicht auf Computer A löschen und dann auf Computer B installieren darf. Das ist aber afaik eine Beschränkung, die MS nicht vornehmen darf.



Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen.

*Eine *Lizenz kaufen heißt *eine *Windows Installation legal aktiveren. (Ausnahme FamilyPack)
Was soll das bitte schön für eine Beschränkung sein, die MS nicht vornehmen darf???
EULA zustimmen heißt EULA aktzeptieren und einhalten. Macht man das nicht, macht man sich strafbar.


----------

